# Introducing



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

Im trying to get my little brother in to squirrel hunting does anyone know how I can do that?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

have him get in camo bring a gun or airrifle packs some water bottles and snacks and sit out in the woods where the squirrels always are and they are very populated.sit there for about an hour and in that time you should have atleast 1 squirrel.thats what my uncle did to get me into squirrel hunting and it worked because i love to do it.BUT you need lots of patcense(sorry im not sure if i spelled patsence right)

good luck


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i would rather walk around in the forest because it wont get boring as easy and maybe he will get some rabbits to, just depends on how much patience he has


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Blue jeans, flannel shirts and a couple of .22's in a hardwood forest will get him hooked in no time. You don't really need camo for squirrels, I don't wear it anyways. They seem to hear you before they see you.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

dont spend money on camo and quiet boots and all that until you know he will keep an interest


----------

